

A Critic's Case for Critics Who Are Critical (Re: "Why I hate Hacker News" post) - cojourneo
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/19/magazine/a-critic-makes-the-case-for-critics.html

======
cojourneo
Thought this article was incredibly apropos considering the popular "Why I
now, unfortunately, hate Hacker News.."
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4396747>) post.

My paraphrase from article: "The sad truth about the world is that it doesn’t
need more yes-saying and certainly no more yes-saying critics. We are drowning
in them. What we need more of, are excellent and authoritative and punishing
critics — perceptive enough to single out the voices that matter for
legitimate praise, abusive enough to remind us that not everyone gets, or
deserves, a gold star."

~~~
cojourneo
Though I should add, I'm not sure if I agree 100% with the article myself.

